# How do I get rid of this line



## Danny (3 Jun 2008)

I recently deleted my signature but still get a line at the bottom of my post. I can't find anyway of getting rid of it, other than to untick the "Show you signature" option each time I post which is a bit laborious.

Any ideas?


----------



## yello (3 Jun 2008)

Snort it?


----------



## domtyler (3 Jun 2008)




----------



## Danny (3 Jun 2008)

Tried both solutions. Now have an inflamed nostril and a white mark across my monitor, but the line is still there


----------



## Danny (3 Jun 2008)

Or here


----------



## tdr1nka (3 Jun 2008)

Now you're just playing with us!!


----------



## yello (3 Jun 2008)

Best not step over it.


----------



## Shaun (8 Jun 2008)

Danny,

You've got a URL in your sig line - do you want it removing so you have no sig at all?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

